# incra ibox



## codychace9 (Feb 26, 2014)

I purchased an incra ibox today and can't seem to get the joint to be good. There's gaps in them. I have a rigid r4512 table saw and am using the diablo stacked dado set from home depot.. any suggestions???


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Pictures would be great. But, I think you need 10 posts before you can upload. In the mean time, are the gaps consistent? are they always on the same side of the joint? If you set up your dado set for a specific width of cut and run a scrap board through, is the resulting dado exactly what you set up? 
The dado set may be wobbling, for one of many reasons. 
If you followed the assembly instructions and the video of the process, it's almost automatic.


----------



## codychace9 (Feb 26, 2014)

Figured it out.. didn't have the spacing right.. guess I should have paid attention more.. but it took some tinkering with.. thanks!!


----------

